# UGA/UF avatar bet



## ACguy (Oct 25, 2009)

Who is in this year? Almost 40 people on the site picked UGA to win the SEC championship . And the only way they could do that is if they beat UF.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 25, 2009)

I'll have some of that.  Never awed by you clowns.  No matter how great you think you are or how bad it looks for us.  I'm in.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm in, whichever team beats the spread chooses the losers avatar for 30 days.


----------



## chadair (Oct 25, 2009)

I"m not too many of them are not a man of their word
and they know who they are. I appreciate the ones last year who stood by their word


----------



## lilburnjoe (Oct 25, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> I'm in, whichever team beats the spread chooses the losers avatar for 30 days.



Spread ? Are you kidding me ?


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 25, 2009)

yea.. I'm in.. but make it a good one.. payback is a ....... in a year or eight!


----------



## franklinm (Oct 25, 2009)

Spread, It doesn`t make much differance how well are good either team is. when the two meet anything can happen.
Of course I am pulling for Fla.


----------



## PharmD (Oct 25, 2009)

Not spread. It's whoever wins the GAME. I'm in!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 25, 2009)

30 days.....straight up, no spread

I'm in as usual....not looking good for us Dawgs, but I ain't skeered! Crazier things have happened...


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 25, 2009)

chadair said:


> I"m not too many of them are not a man of their word
> and they know who they are. I appreciate the ones last year who stood by their word



aw come on Stacy!  You know good and well that the vast majority of Dawg fans will stay WAY away from this one this year....


----------



## Hunter Blair (Oct 25, 2009)

i'm in again... and i held to my word last year.... it just so happened to be a real PURDY girl in gator attire... unfortunately, the mods didn't like it so it will have to be more simple this year...


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 25, 2009)

Hunter Blair said:


> i'm in again... and i held to my word last year.... it just so happened to be a real PURDY girl in gator attire... unfortunately, the mods didn't like it so it will have to be more simple this year...


 
Same here, took the bet last year and took my lumps with it. Hope we can return the favor this year I am in. GO DAWGS!


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Oct 25, 2009)

Can I play?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 26, 2009)

chadair said:


> I"m not too many of them are not a man of their word
> and they know who they are. I appreciate the ones last year who stood by their word


 

Oh come on... I had one of the hottest girls on here until it was revoked..I'm in!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 26, 2009)

Dang, ya'll ain't gonna let me hedge my bet at all.  Come now, if you were to bet the game, wouldn't you bet the spread.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 26, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> Dang, ya'll ain't gonna let me hedge my bet at all.  Come now, if you were to bet the game, wouldn't you bet the spread.



You'd win a LOT more money betting on the money line if UGA pulls it off


----------



## chadair (Oct 26, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> aw come on Stacy!  You know good and well that the vast majority of Dawg fans will stay WAY away from this one this year....


the majority were fine, but it wasn't worth the hassle for the ones that ruined it



Browning Slayer said:


> Oh come on... I had one of the hottest girls on here until it was revoked..I'm in!



gaurenteed Browning will spin it his way, and find a way to post something goofy.
but you are right, those girls were hot


----------



## DSGB (Oct 26, 2009)

Dang! 30 days is a long time to look at a hideous avatar. I was hoping it would be a week, cause the chances of Georgia pulling off an upset don't look too good. But, if that's the bet, I'm in. 
Anything can happen, and seeing a bunch of Dawg avatars for a month will be sweet if they happen to pull one out.


----------



## Roberson (Oct 26, 2009)

Tim Tebow could beat the bulldogs with one arm tied behind his back. Spread? Ya'll scared?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 26, 2009)

Gatorcountry said:


> Tim Tebow could beat the bulldogs with one arm tied behind his back. Spread? Ya'll scared?


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 26, 2009)

Let me solidify the terms of this wager.  You don't get to simply choose anyone's avatar.  No stupid pics of the losing teams players or coaches.  having to sport the avatar of another team is bad enough.  If UF wins, I'll hate it, but I will take a UF avatar like I did last year.  Some kind of UF logo or a pic of a UF player.  I'm not giving you swamp dwellers that much levity here.  

By the same token, I don't expect any Gator to have some really awful avatar that insults his team.  It will kill yall enough just to have to use a normal UGA avatar.


----------



## trubleshooter (Oct 26, 2009)

New to GON so what's the deal here? I hate me some Gators.............


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 26, 2009)

trubleshooter said:


> New to GON so what's the deal here? I hate me some Gators.............



We'll get along just fine.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 26, 2009)

trubleshooter said:


> New to GON so what's the deal here? I hate me some Gators.............





South GA Dawg said:


> We'll get along just fine.



Yep


----------



## WSB (Oct 26, 2009)

I'll play, put me in.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 26, 2009)

If ya'll want me to keep up with the avatar bet contestants again this year, let me know.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 26, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> If ya'll want me to keep up with the avatar bet contestants again this year, let me know.



yea.... like a bammer can count or keep up with anything!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 26, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> yea.... like a bammer can count or keep up with anything!



Yeah and they cant cook either.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 26, 2009)

in.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm in.

Terms I agree to: 30 days.  No goofy stuff.  Legit avatar of a player, mascot, and/or symbol of the winning University.

C'mon Chadair...............are you chicken??????


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 26, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> yea.... like a bammer can count or keep up with anything!



and to think i was actually irritated when the newbie gator said my Bitter-Bro looked like Larry the Cable Guy.
 Git 'er done!!!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 26, 2009)

not in...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 26, 2009)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yeah and they cant cook either.



I could cook better if I had a grill that has to be TOWED!
Where's my BBQ, anyway?


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 26, 2009)

rhbama3 said:


> and to think i was actually irritated when the newbie gator said my Bitter-Bro looked like Larry the Cable Guy.
> Git 'er done!!!!



it was the newbie gators wife.. A DAWG FAN.. that said that... FREE PASS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 26, 2009)

Gatorcountry said:


> Tim Tebow could beat the bulldogs with one arm tied behind his back. Spread? Ya'll scared?


 

Maybe so... But Tebow still wears Browning Slayer pajamas...


----------



## Buck (Oct 26, 2009)

Make the terms of the bet until the Thursday before the Tech game in case there is another avatar bet for the tech game.  Which I hope there is...  

I know several of us let the Gator fans down last year not fulfilling the bet after the Tech game.

If we can manage that, I'm in...


----------



## bullgator (Oct 26, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Let me solidify the terms of this wager.  You don't get to simply choose anyone's avatar.  No stupid pics of the losing teams players or coaches.  having to sport the avatar of another team is bad enough.  If UF wins, I'll hate it, but I will take a UF avatar like I did last year.  Some kind of UF logo or a pic of a UF player.  I'm not giving you swamp dwellers that much levity here.
> 
> By the same token, I don't expect any Gator to have some really awful avatar that insults his team.  It will kill yall enough just to have to use a normal UGA avatar.



I can agree to these terms, which shall be called the "SGD terms and conditions" from this point forward .
As long as the UGA crew can agree to the SGD terms, I'm in.


----------



## Buck (Oct 26, 2009)

bullgator said:


> I can agree to these terms, which shall be called the "SGD terms and conditions" from this point forward .
> As long as the UGA crew can agree to the SGD terms, I'm in.



I'm plenty cool with that as long as the terms are up before the Tech game.


----------



## chadair (Oct 26, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> C'mon Chadair...............are you chicken??????



I ain't chicken, if yall police your own guys, I'd have no problems gettin in again. But last year, there were several who either bent the rules to their satisfaction, or just renigged all together sayin they didn't know how to change their avatar, or they just ignored it all the was around.
And they know who they are


----------



## BlackSmoke (Oct 26, 2009)

Aw come on Stacy, surely you can't be THAT worried, can you??


----------



## Buck (Oct 26, 2009)

chadair said:


> I ain't chicken, if yall police your own guys, I'd have no problems gettin in again. But last year, there were several who either bent the rules to their satisfaction, or just renigged all together sayin they didn't know how to change their avatar, or they just ignored it all the was around.
> And they know who they are



You're pickin on me ain't ya?


----------



## chadair (Oct 26, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> You're pickin on me ain't ya?



not you at all but there is one guy who has or had a Munson avatar, and then there is that huge Buford fan that comes to mind


----------



## chadair (Oct 26, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Aw come on Stacy, surely you can't be THAT worried, can you??



not at all Adam, I just don't appreciate the guys who lied to everyone last year. 

I will probably never to it again with any team. Even tho I don't remember any of the nole fans lyin


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Oct 26, 2009)

I agree to the "SGD Terms and Conditions".  But I do have a hard time figuring out how to change avatars.  When the time comes if needed, I will need a little help.  I am sure you Gator fans will be glad to assist me.


----------



## Hunter Blair (Oct 26, 2009)

bullgator said:


> I can agree to these terms, which shall be called the "SGD terms and conditions" from this point forward .
> As long as the UGA crew can agree to the SGD terms, I'm in.




I agree to the SGD terms and conditions....

and trubleshooter ---- basically, we die hard dawg fans have an agreement to put up a FL Gator avatar, be it a mascot, player or logo of the Gators IF we lose..... IF we win, the gator fans that agreed to it have to put up a UGA avatar for 30 days....


----------



## bullgator (Oct 26, 2009)

chadair said:


> not at all Adam, I just don't appreciate the guys who lied to everyone last year.
> 
> I will probably never to it again with any team. Even tho I don't remember any of the nole fans lyin



Yep, I remember after getting burned on this challenge by several of the dogpound last year, that I wasn't too thrilled about doing it again this year. In fact, I'll say I'm taking a wait-and-see path until last years culprits are either in with the agreement or out. I'll leave it at that for now.


----------



## Bodab1974 (Oct 26, 2009)

Ohh boy it was a fun one last year.  I am in without a second thought.

Lets see who walks the walk and who talks the talk...

Go Gators!!!


----------



## Bodab1974 (Oct 26, 2009)

ShimanoFisherman said:


> I agree to the "SGD Terms and Conditions".  But I do have a hard time figuring out how to change avatars.  When the time comes if needed, I will need a little help.  I am sure you Gator fans will be glad to assist me.




Buddy, after the game, you will have a whole bunch of us Gators who will happily help ya out


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Oct 26, 2009)

Bodab1974 said:


> Buddy, after the game, you will have a whole bunch of us Gators who will happily help ya out



I knew ya'll would be willing to help me.


----------



## Bodab1974 (Oct 27, 2009)

ShimanoFisherman said:


> I knew ya'll would be willing to help me.



Hey what can I say,  a kind and charitable heart comes with being a Gator....  we have to look out for our less than fortunate UGA friends... they are special


----------



## trubleshooter (Oct 28, 2009)

Hunter Blair said:


> I agree to the SGD terms and conditions....
> 
> and trubleshooter ---- basically, we die hard dawg fans have an agreement to put up a FL Gator avatar, be it a mascot, player or logo of the Gators IF we lose..... IF we win, the gator fans that agreed to it have to put up a UGA avatar for 30 days....



Sounds good, im in.


----------



## adamhall2942 (Oct 28, 2009)

Count me in guys.  Go dawgs!


----------



## Wounded Knee (Oct 29, 2009)

Count me in without losing a minute's sleep. Go Gators !!!!!!!


----------



## Drewdawg09 (Oct 29, 2009)

im in


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 31, 2009)

guess i'll be shopping for a new avatar.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 31, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> I'm sure there are plenty of us that dont mind lending a hand bud....just let me know if you need some suggestions.



my lizzard avatar will be up on monday.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 31, 2009)

i hate myself...but I "liked" my avatar before it got busted!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Oct 31, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> my lizzard avatar will be up on monday.




Yep, me too.  I want to keep my son's halloween picture up for at least a day.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 31, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> maybe we should extend the amount of time for the new avatars since UF actually covered the spread this week...



mabe you should see how far you can stick the spread up...in the air!    You've got a year... pace yourself!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 1, 2009)

Dang it, even though I cut up and tried to hedge my bet, ya'll beat the spread.  Now if this picture direct from your website don't work, then come up with another one.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 1, 2009)

Does this work for ya'll?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 1, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Yep, me too.  I want to keep my son's halloween picture up for at least a day.



Nuttin but a class act by da "Big Sexy" duck slayer!!!  Make us WF's proud bro!!

(Nitro sez Heyyyyyyyyyyy!!)


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm checking in.. Good luck the rest of the way guys!


----------



## sleeze (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice looking avatars guys.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nuttin but a class act by da "Big Sexy" duck slayer!!!  Make us WF's proud bro!!
> 
> (Nitro sez Heyyyyyyyyyyy!!)



Tell Nitro I said he could.................................


----------



## WSB (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice avatars !


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Nov 1, 2009)

I did it last year, man that was a bad 30 days


----------



## bullgator (Nov 1, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Nice looking avatars guys.



+1


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 1, 2009)

Whatcha think Chadair?


----------



## chadair (Nov 1, 2009)

MustangMAtt30 said:


> Whatcha think Chadair?



I like it buddy


----------



## Hunter Blair (Nov 1, 2009)

hey guys... just got back in to my comp from St. Simons.... hope you like the new avatar for the next thirty days.... On the other hand, it was my first GA/FL game, and let me say... Wow... they really don't lie when they call it the world's largest outdoor cocktail party....


----------



## chadair (Nov 1, 2009)

Hunter Blair said:


> Wow... they really don't lie when they call it the world's largest outdoor cocktail party....



shhhh!!!! yalls president don't like that name

glad u had a good time tho


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 1, 2009)

Boo.


----------



## chadair (Nov 1, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Boo.



Adam has lost twice with that one


----------



## bullgator (Nov 1, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Boo.



I don't know about that one Smoke. That might need a review!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 1, 2009)

chadair said:


> Adam has lost twice with that one





bullgator said:


> I don't know about that one Smoke. That might need a review!



Just keeping you boys on your toes


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 1, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> come on smoke...suck it up bub....that aint cool!



Between the two evils in that pic......I'll take the Gators 110% of the time!


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 1, 2009)

Aw dry your eyes little lizards. It was just for grins and giggles....sheesh, what's the big deal? You know ya'll are all Obama fans down there in them swamps.....


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 1, 2009)

Better?


----------



## chadair (Nov 1, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> You know ya'll are all Obama fans down there in them swamps.....



I believe he carried Athens as well


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Nov 1, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Boo.



Love that avatar..... Go Dawgs!


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Nov 1, 2009)

It makes me sick to even make posts.  Is there any way I can ignore my own posts.


----------



## WSB (Nov 2, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> Hey, Ill give it to you UGA fans that made the bet...you got stones...You knew it was BLEAK at best of your chances to win yet you still had enough GEORGIA pride and confidence to make the bet anyway............
> Thanks for having fun with us............maybe the 30 days will fly by.



x2


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 2, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> please dont yell at me....
> 
> thanks





no yellin ...it's all lower case!     I liked my other avatar better....before it got MOD ified!


----------



## bullgator (Nov 2, 2009)

Bitteroot said:


> no yellin ...it's all lower case!     I liked my other avatar better....before it got MOD ified!



Yea...it passed with flying colors


----------



## DSGB (Nov 2, 2009)

I guess I'll have to find somewhere else to play for the next month. 

 JK

Congrats to the gators!


----------



## Bodab1974 (Nov 2, 2009)

I am PROUD to see so many Dawg fans standing good to their words,  I know it chafes you fellers to no end, but WELL DONE GENTLEMEN!!!


----------



## Wounded Knee (Nov 3, 2009)

Which doggies have we missed? I'll send one a good one ... Jax was a party this past weekend...It was a great day to be a Gator.......


----------



## chadair (Nov 3, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> names.... we'll brow beat em' or get one of our mod pals to change it for em'.





Wounded Knee said:


> Which doggies have we missed? I'll send one a good one ... Jax was a party this past weekend...It was a great day to be a Gator.......



trubleshooter
adamhall2942
Drewdog09

 good luck gettin all them to change


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 3, 2009)

I hate this avatar.


----------



## jdgator (Nov 3, 2009)

Looking sharp, SGD!

Hats off to y'all for taking it like men.


----------



## chadair (Nov 3, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I hate this avatar.


no you don't. there is no way you can be dumb enough to make that bet two years in a row if you really hated it


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 3, 2009)

chadair said:


> no you don't. there is no way you can be dumb enough to make that bet two years in a row if you really hated it



It's tough having stones.


----------



## topcat (Nov 3, 2009)

chadair said:


> trubleshooter
> adamhall2942
> Drewdog09
> 
> good luck gettin all them to change


How many different user names does Ol' Red have now?


----------



## chadair (Nov 3, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> It's tough having stones.




I hear ya


----------



## WSB (Nov 3, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> names.... we'll brow beat em' or get one of our mod pals to change it for em'.



Let the beatin start!


----------



## Wounded Knee (Nov 3, 2009)

What kinda guy engages in a wager and does not pay when he loses......?Maybe they are waiting for someone to change it for them......


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 3, 2009)

trubleshooter said:


> Sounds good, im in.





adamhall2942 said:


> Count me in guys.  Go dawgs!





Drewdawg09 said:


> im in



Not that I wanna see more Gator avis here....but a deal is a deal.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 3, 2009)

I changed mine that night who has not changed theirs?


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 4, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Not that I wanna see more Gator avis here....but a deal is a deal.




well I changed mine that night...then the mods changed mine the next night... then I changed mine again...If I make this bet next year... does my 2 changes already count! 


Those 3 guys need to ante up and pitch in like men...... like MEN! The rest of us did!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 4, 2009)

The atmosphere is quite nice with all the pooch free avatars !!


----------



## chadair (Nov 4, 2009)

Wounded Knee said:


> What kinda guy engages in a wager and does not pay when he loses......?Maybe they are waiting for someone to change it for them......





ChiefOsceola said:


> Not that I wanna see more Gator avis here....but a deal is a deal.





toolmkr20 said:


> I changed mine that night who has not changed theirs?





Bitteroot said:


> Those 3 guys need to ante up and pitch in like men...... like MEN! The rest of us did!



exactly why I didn't get into the bet this year had UGA won, those guys would have been back in the sports section. All 3 have been logged on since the beat down.

and I'd say 30% of the dog fans on here ain't real men

yall ALL need to send them private messages


----------



## trubleshooter (Nov 4, 2009)

chiefosceola said:


> not that i wanna see more gator avis here....but a deal is a deal.



I think im going to be sick but a bet is a bet. Say only 30 days right?


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 4, 2009)

trubleshooter said:


> I think im going to be sick but a bet is a bet. Say only 30 days right?



thanks for stepping up...I'm gonna send a message to the other two.  It hurts but we gotta do it no matter what!


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 4, 2009)

pm sent!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 4, 2009)

Who are the other two? Its not that big of a deal to change an avatar for 30 days.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 4, 2009)

Not that big of a deal to me. It's all for grins and giggles....


----------



## lilburnjoe (Nov 4, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Not that big of a deal to me. It's all for grins and giggles....



That's not what I heard !!


----------



## trubleshooter (Nov 4, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> That's not what I heard !!



Yeah it could be worst, there could be GT logo there.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 4, 2009)

lilburnjoe said:


> That's not what I heard !!



 Retarded


----------



## sleeze (Nov 4, 2009)

trubleshooter said:


> Yeah it could be worst, there could be GT logo there.



Their might be some GT logos on here pretty soon.  If they decide to have a UGA Vs. GT avatar bet.


----------



## trubleshooter (Nov 4, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Their might be some GT logos on here pretty soon.  If they decide to have a UGA Vs. GT avatar bet.



Im in.........


----------



## adamhall2942 (Nov 4, 2009)

dont get scared guys im always a man of my word, all ive had this week is my iphone and i cant change the avatar from it.  i always keep my word,  heck i kinda like it.  is this acceptable?


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 4, 2009)

adamhall2942 said:


> dont get scared guys im always a man of my word, all ive had this week is my iphone and i cant change the avatar from it.  i always keep my word,  heck i kinda like it.  is this acceptable?



We don't appreciate pictures of scantilly clad football women on this site!


----------



## adamhall2942 (Nov 4, 2009)

Haha. Figured you guys didnt. :0)


----------



## trubleshooter (Nov 4, 2009)

adamhall2942 said:


> Haha. Figured you guys didnt. :0)



Look's good to me brother......


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 4, 2009)

sleeze said:


> Their might be some GT logos on here pretty soon.  If they decide to have a UGA Vs. GT avatar bet.



If I'm challenged I will take any Tech fan up on it.  I'm a Dawg no matter what and won't hide just because things aren't going my way.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Nov 4, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> If I'm challenged I will take any Tech fan up on it.  I'm a Dawg no matter what and won't hide just because things aren't going my way.



 It'd be worth it if we pull it off and Lil Joey disappears til the end of the year


----------



## bullgator (Nov 4, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> i dont really recognize their names as regular posters so maybe they've all flown the coupe like that one big mouth sooner fan that was here for a month last december....


  and where Fishon???


adamhall2942 said:


> dont get scared guys im always a man of my word, all ive had this week is my iphone and i cant change the avatar from it.  i always keep my word,  heck i kinda like it.  is this acceptable?



I'll bet you had fun just going through potential avatars....


----------



## adamhall2942 (Nov 4, 2009)

Really enjoyed it googled hot florida women. Wifes like, ok i understand the chick part but why florida? I said dont ask. I lost a bet. She helped pick it out


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 4, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> It'd be worth it if we pull it off and Lil Joey disappears til the end of the year



I know right?


----------



## WSB (Nov 4, 2009)

adamhall2942 said:


> dont get scared guys im always a man of my word, all ive had this week is my iphone and i cant change the avatar from it.  i always keep my word,  heck i kinda like it.  is this acceptable?



Well worth the wait! Me likes!


----------



## Drewdawg09 (Nov 4, 2009)

Here is mine, sorry im in college and have had alot of homework and studying this week


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks guys... I knew I could count on ya'll!! Adam.. give me a yell I'm over in Rome a good bit on bitness... and we'll chew the fat over a pack of fritos!


----------



## Wounded Knee (Nov 5, 2009)

Thats more like it..... Go Gators !!!!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 5, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Retarded



Why you want to go hating on Retarded People?  A jerk does not rise to the level of a retarded person.


----------

